

Ask HN: How would you feel if Apple open-sourced all their software tommorow? - _feda_


======
kaolinite
Tomorrow? Nothing. A few months later however - after all the security holes
have been fixed and malware attacks have died down - I'd buy a Mac.

------
jstanley
Mostly indifferent: I'm perfectly happy running Ubuntu. Of course, I'm always
happy to see previously-closed source become available.

------
sp332
Sweet! I'd immediately snag some of their code for use in my own projects.
There would be so many feature requests and patches written by other people.
I'd probably make a custom build of the OS with some of the interesting mods.

------
jentulman
I'd be looking forward to being able to run my favourite desktop on 'proper'
linux on hardware of my choice. Once someone's finished creating the
inevitable Obuntu distribution that is.

------
Piskvorrr
Incredulous, this being one of the most locked-down ecosystems. I'd suspect a
legal trap, incompleteness (see: nVidia) or obfuscation.

------
zoowar
Few would continue to overpay for Apple hardware.

~~~
canes123456
I call bullshit. High end Sony and ThinkPad laptops are the only laptops that
match up to MacBooks in terms of screen, size, battery life, keyboard,
trackpad, design, and durability. They are not cheaper.

